# ACPI woes

## rabidsg

Alright, so I have a wierd problem occuring.  I'm on a toshiba sattellite pro 4300, and I compiled ACPI support into the kernel.  I'm pretty sure my bios supports ACPI since it says ACPI bios version 2.70, altho I believe its ACPI 1.0b, the bios verison being 2.70.  Anyhows, in order to get the kernel to use ACPI i need to do acpi=force, since it see's it as a bios from 99 and told me if i want acpi i would need to do so.  When i did acpi, all of a sudden now, my network card won't work, it appears theres some sort of IRQ issue now that wasn't and isn't there when i don't use acpi=force.  I was wondering if anyone had any insight as to how to get my network card working now, the modules still load.  I'll include the startup log for when acpi=force is used, and when acpi=force isn't used.

I did try acpi=force with pci=noapci with no avail, and I also tried a seperate kernel with the acpi patch.diff file, which did the same thing as this kernel, which is why i broke down and did the acpi=force thing.

Anyhows, I don't think I did to bad for a complete linux noob, altho I will say these forums provided most helpful, but time to break down and ask for some help now.  If it makes any difference, with acpid and acpi=force alot shows up in /proc/acpi, but those ACPI errors at the begining probably mean something..

Thanks in Advance

With acpi=force

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> an  7 01:13:53 pegasys Linux version 2.6.0 (root@pegasys) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #1 T$
> 
> Jan  7 01:13:53 pegasys BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

without acpi=force

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan  7 01:57:23 pegasys Linux version 2.6.0 (root@pegasys) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #1 T$
> 
> Jan  7 01:57:23 pegasys BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

The first thing I would try is to disable APIC in your kernel.

Ok now read that first line again.

See that I said APIC (Advanced Programmable Interupt Controller) which is completely different from ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface.)

What APIC allows is for more than the default 0-15 IRQ's -- it instead allows 0-31 and then dynamically the Kernel can reassign IRQ addresses when it takes over control of your hardware.  Sound interesting??

You can use ACPI without APIC just fine, most people (I would argue) have no need for APIC.

Hope that can help!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## rabidsg

Thanks I will try that.  The only reference to APIC that I found in my config file was CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y, so I commeted it out and am recompiling it now (couldn't find it within menuconfig), the other APIC was already set to # CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set , which I could see from menuconfig.

once kernel compiled:

was worth a shot, thanks for the reply, but still a no go.  Heres the message file now

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan  7 11:11:05 pegasys Linux version 2.6.0 (root@pegasys) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #1 W$
> 
> Jan  7 11:11:05 pegasys BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

## rabidsg

Alright, so apparently i'm either blind or retarded.  ACPI is now working on the laptop for the most part, atleast when i issue init 0, it actually shuts power off to the laptop. Apparently, the 4 times i edited grub.conf and put pci=noacpi, i really put pci=noapci each time, fixed it to pci=noacpi and now all works.  The only thing I've noticed is that whats in /proc/acpi now is quite scarce, but I guess I can't complain since atleast my goal of gettin the laptop to actually turn off is accomplished.

If anyone has any clues as to how to get the rest of the stuff to show up please feel free to say, I already emereged acpid, so the only difference results in using acpi=force alone and acpi=force with pci=noacpi.  Alot more stuff showed up using acpi=force, including a temperature_zone thing, that doesn't show up with pci=noacpi

----------

## jay

I think this one is what you need now to debug your faulty ACPI code:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145&highlight=acpi+aisl

You could also try to recomile the kernel with relaxed AML settings on. 

This one is said to help on some Toshiba models.

----------

## rabidsg

yup, i took a look at my dsdt file with that intel decompiler, interestingly enough, there were 0 errors, however there were 47 warnings.

----------

